# My Dress Poljot Has Had To Go To The Hospital



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

My favorite Russian for days off-work is a somewhat elegant midsize Soviet era Poljot 17J. Date, Roman numerals, parchment dial, and a latigo bown strap with white contrast stitching.

Why I like it so I don't know as I'm neither dressy nor elegant. I drive a truck for gosh sake. Perhaps it gives me something to aspire to.

Anyway it stopped a couple of days back, and I feared the worst.

Watchmaker called this morning to tell me that it appears a cleaning is all that is required-lucky as parts availability is nil. $65 US, and 2 weeks, it should be good as new.

I'd post a photo, but I frankly find it beyond me. I could forward the EBay photo from 2 years back to someone if they wanted to post it.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nepman said:


> My favorite Russian for days off-work is a somewhat elegant midsize Soviet era Poljot 17J. Date, Roman numerals, parchment dial, and a latigo bown strap with white contrast stitching.
> 
> Why I like it so I don't know as I'm neither dressy nor elegant. I drive a truck for gosh sake. Perhaps it gives me something to aspire to.
> 
> ...


hope you get it fixed ok,it took me two years to post pictures,with help from my son,

bowie


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Posting pictures is apparently either very simple and straightforward, or just entirely stone impossible. Depends on who you are.

It occured to me after I hung up the phone with the jeweller that I must love Soviet watches to spend better than $60 US on a watch I bought for $9.50 US (and twice that for shipping, of course).


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

nepman said:


> Posting pictures is apparently either very simple and straightforward, or just entirely stone impossible. Depends on who you are.
> 
> It occured to me after I hung up the phone with the jeweller that I must love Soviet watches to spend better than $60 US on a watch I bought for $9.50 US (and twice that for shipping, of course).


Go to http://www.imgbox.co.uk/index.php

Register with them (it's easy), low down on the page is a 'register now' button.



After that, when you go to their website you get presented with the option 'Upload image'



'Browse' to the picture location on your computer ( it's easy if you save your pictures to one folder - for example I have a folder called 'watches' in 'my documents'. A browser box appears, in which you can locate your piccie....



Select the picture and click upload - this may take a while... make sure in advance that your picture is smaller than their limit - 1024 mb, and in a suitable format (jpg s will do for most purpose). To do this you may need to make the picture smaller (resize) or to change it's format ('file/save as' & select a file type)

When the picture has uploaded a new screen will appear similar to that below...

There's a box marked 'To insert this image in a forum post use the following code:'

Select the txt that appears in this box, by holding down the left mouse button and 'wiping' it from left to right, so that it's all high lighted in blue. Right click (press the right mouse button) and 'copy'.



Now..... if you 'paste' this txt into a post to our esteemed host's forums; lo and behold a picture will appear.

The first few times you may wish to 'preview post' on the RLT website. to ensure that the pic's there s you wish.

I hope that this is of use to somebody - please feel free to PM me if you have problems with anything relating to this; it's what I do for a living...

If really stuck...ask anyone under 18....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Once you have your image uploaded at one of the many providers you do this.










CLICK HERE for more info


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If really stuck...ask anyone under 18.... wink.gif


----------

